# More Apps



## sik9166 (Nov 9, 2011)

So now that my phone is rooted cant i access alot of apps that didnt show on the market before.... If so how do i


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

obtaining su doesn't equate to more apps in the app store. You might be having this confused with the cydia store on jailbroken iOS devices.


----------



## sik9166 (Nov 9, 2011)

NO I READ SOME WHERE SAYIN YOU WILL BE ABLE TO DOWNLOAD ALOT OF APPS U DONT SEE IN THA MARKET


----------

